# Stone Age headed to Belize



## StoneAge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Folks..

I'm not a new member, but haven't introduced myself, crew or our vessel properly, until now. Hello everyone. John, Lucy and Kingsley are the crew of Stone Age for this trip. Charlotte - the odd one - will be staying behind to go learn cullinary arts at the college here in BC.

Stone Age is a 60' F/C cutter we have been preparing (as best we can) for a voyage to Belize from Vancouver Island, BC. The reason we are headed to Belize is that a new Marina and boatyard is opening in January, when we get there. You can follow our voyage by going to Stone Age Journey to Belize and entering your name and e-mail. You will get updates on our travels and new life in Belize whenever we have a chance to update.

Sanctuary, Belize Marina will be a full service marina with deep water fuel dock (12') and 200 slips (to 160') over the next 2 - 5 years. There will also be a 5 acre boatyard with a 120 ton lift. The marina offers 5 layer protection from weather and is undergoing the process for a year round safe haven for insurance purposes. This is a rare thing in the Western Caribbean. Google Sapodilla Lagoon in Belize and you can see the beginnings (2006 imagery) of the development. The marina is all dredged and retaining walls, dock and peirs are being built right now. Scheduled opening is January 2012.

To give an idea of the scope of this project - visit sanctuarybelize.com

Here's an arial shot from June

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb407/SVStoneAge/MarinaJune2011.jpg

Mariners in the Western Caribbean will be plessed to see such a modern facility that offers everything a boater could want or need.

Why are WE going there? I have been fortunate enough to secure the Marine Management Contract for the project and will be overseeing the entire marine operations. Should be a bunch of fun doing this in the Caribbean for a change.

Hope to see many of you folks at Sanctuary. Or at least on our list to get updates for our trip. Yes, there is an AWESOME anchorage with excellent holding and any transients that want to come in to the marina from the anchorage will be welcomed.

Create a great day.
Capt'n John & Crew
S/V Stone Age
Departing Aug 21'st for Belize with a few stops along the way.


----------

